# New to this forum



## Aries1911 (Sep 14, 2019)

Just like the title says. 32yrs old been lifting since late teens but never anything serious just to stay fit since I've been over 200lbs since 6th grade. Bout 6 yrs ago I hit my heaviest in my life . 280lbs @5'10" ! Started hitting the weights a bit harder, did keto and dropped to 240lbs in a lil less than a year. Hit a plateau. Did a few of cycles of DNP. Dropped to 215 but weak as fuck since I completely cut carbs to avoid most of the bad of dnp. First cycle of test at 28 and went from 215 to 230. Everybody was happy! Wife was happy( wink) I was happy !and for the first time in my marriage (married at 23) I walked around shirtless ! Fast forward. Few tren cycles(less is more 500mg max one cycle) , anavar cycle under my belt, and always willing to share some light on the subjects I kno and willing to learn.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  Sounds like you did a great job chsnging your life around.


----------



## Aries1911 (Sep 15, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Sounds like you did a great job chsnging your life around.


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Aries1911 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You bet bro!  Hope you stick around, this place is a wealth of knowledge.  If you need help with anything let me know.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Gibbs1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome to IMF 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## REHH (Sep 19, 2019)

Welcome to The Forum bro and yeah be careful with the tren less is more......lol


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## adhome01 (Sep 30, 2019)

*Welcome to the forum!*


----------



## rsinet (Oct 6, 2019)

ok nice thank you


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2019)

rsinet said:


> ok nice thank you



Welcome.


----------



## Pcushion (Oct 11, 2019)

On behalf of the Pharmacom Labs team Welcome!!!! Don?t hesitate to ask questions.


----------

